# Strawberry



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Fished Strawberry yesterday. For some reason I thought there was going to be more ice than there was. From what I could tell, it's almost all open water still. Did manage to find a patch of fishable ice.  The action was pretty steady for three hours before we packed up and went home. 



Between two of us we caught around 18 or so fish. All cutts from 18-21 inches with a couple 15 inch bows.

There was a lot of slush.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

what part of the berry did you find ice to fish???


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

That sucks to brake a pole. That is why I carry 6 poles evry time I go out, just in case.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report. 8)


----------



## B-randon (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work man, that slush sucked!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Breaking a pole sucks, but at least you did it on a fish.


How was the parking, wherever you were? Doable in a small car?


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

We were right near the marina, maybe a few hundred yards before the main parking lot. Loah, you should be able to make it with your car if there's no new snow. You can probably get away with parking right on the road. Or park at the main lot and walk back. 

I was back up there this morning. The fog was super thick so I don't know if the ice situation has changed much on the reservoir over the last couple days. I doubt it has.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you drive to renegade? 


-DallanC


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Can you drive to renegade?
> 
> -DallanC


No. They haven't plowed past the marina turnoff.


----------

